# What can I smoke with little rest?



## zCityGuy (May 10, 2016)

First off, it's great to finally be past the 100 post limit and be able to participate with you guys. 

I've been smoking NCs for a while now but only now am I getting into CCs. Given that most CCs need a lot of time to come into their own, I'm curious what can I smoke with a few weeks rest while the other stuff rests until next year?


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm wondering the same thing as well. 


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Think it boils down to an individuals preference. I've bought a few boxes now, and always smoke one ROTT, 1 month later, and that's the farthest I've made it. Plan on trying again after 3, 6, 12 months. Jotting down notes after each one.

Hopefully that will allow me to figure out what I like ROTT and what I should let rest.

Part of the problem also is that the same CC can vary from factory to factory and month to month. Slot of factors. 

I did really enjoy a RASS that had been resting a whopping week or so the other day. Looking forward to trying them in a few months if they last that long.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

There is no definitive answer. But I usually/often/sometimes/occasionally have better luck with younger mid-gauge vitolas like PC's and minutos. Except when I don't.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Cigars I have smoked young, within a year of production, and enjoyed:

-hdm coronations tubo - sweet cocoa notes
-h upmann coronations major tubo
-RyJ coronation en cedro
-RyJ tubo no. 3
- rapha gonzalez panetelas extra
- fonseca delicias

The only way to find out though, is to try some for yourself. Get samplers if you can.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks for the response gents!


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

My professional opinion based on decades of experience and research is as follows. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

zCityGuy said:


> First off, it's great to finally be past the 100 post limit and be able to participate with you guys.
> 
> I've been smoking NCs for a while now but only now am I getting into CCs. Given that most CCs need a lot of time to come into their own, I'm curious what can I smoke with a few weeks rest while the other stuff rests until next year?


I would say with 8-12 weeks rest almost anything of recent years is good to go. Its not like the old days when patience was a must. That being said please keep in mind. That i like my cigars right off the rolling table.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I would say with 8-12 weeks rest almost anything of recent years is good to go. Its not like the old days when patience was a must. That being said please keep in mind. That i like my cigars right off the rolling table.:vs_laugh:


You and me both Tony. I love freshly rolled cigars of any kind...NC...CC....there is just a quality that freshly rolled cigars cannot be duplicated...so good I could eat them.:wink2:


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

When it comes to resting/aging sticks, there is one rule I always follow, I never deviate from it, and I wholeheartedly recommend to you that you follow this rule explicitly, now if I could just remember what it is...


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Buy 2 boxes at a time and you'll build your aging stock. Your wife will hate you, but she or you will get over it! I'm only kind of kidding, do it if you can, and you'll have some nicely aged sticks in the not too distant future. I try to do this whenever I can, and I haven't regretted it. If you go this way you can smoke me fresh cigars without feeling like you're not sacrificing your future enjoyment...


----------

